# (Microsorum Pteropus SP. 'trident') problem?



## Brian Murphy (16 Sep 2014)

I know it should be easy to grow but I recently got some of a member on here and it has been in my tank a week now and it appears to be dying off (turning brown, then grey) ..... is it just adapting to different water parameters? I believe the tank they were in before was low tech and they are now in high tech.


----------



## tim (16 Sep 2014)

Probably sulking, trident not as easy as other microsorums ime, trim off the melt and as long as the rhizome stays firm you should see new growth.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2014)

Hi all, 
It looks like some of the leaves may have dried out. It should be fine.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk (17 Sep 2014)

As already said........it's the health of rhizome, that's important. Not so much individual leaves.
Remove any dead leaves ASAP.
Mic. 'trident' is exactly as easy as most other Mic.s in my experience.


----------



## Ben C (17 Sep 2014)

I believe microsorum is particularly sensitive to drying out so if it was out of the water for a bit, while you flooded your new scape for example,  that could be why.


----------



## Brian Murphy (17 Sep 2014)

I understand that it was taken out of a scape and sent for in the post and was always wet and out of the water for no longer than 36 hrs


----------



## parotet (17 Sep 2014)

Hi all

I agree it is a sensitive plant, probably one of the few ones that takes a lot of time in my propagator to go from submersed to emersed form even in very wet conditions changing completely the leaves for new ones. I'm sure 36 hours can be enough to damage the leaves but as mentioned it is a hard plant and as long as the rhizome is ok you will have new leaves.

Jordi


----------

